# You Guys Game?



## Matrix720 (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, I like yahoo messanger and some of the other "Yahoo Clients" out there. But, since they stoped ychat, Chat is no longer interesting or fun there is still people who "boot" and like to send worms and virues to your computer.  


Now here come's the fun part. I am wanting to try and build a client that is and will be better than ychat for yahoo. That is if I can get some help doing it now keep in mind the user rooms will not be there even still but no booter alive will be able to get thorough.And also no one will be able to still your ip address or send anything to you without your permission.:4-thatsba 


So I guess it's time to see if I can get some help I want to do this just to be able to say hey look it worked and i had help doing so or at the least i can say oh well I tried. And could this be even possiable or am I just wishfull thinking.?:idea: Okay, this is only an idea so if you have any thought or want to just tell me no way cant be done and why ill take them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.trillian.cc

Been using it for years now.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I think it would (BE REALLY HARD^2)xzOMGcore.


I agree with E, Trillian is teh win when it comes to IM.


----------

